# My cake for Oklahoma Sugar Arts Show



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Hi all,
It took awhile, but my photo is officially posted on the website. Here's the link:

http://www.cakesuite.com/portfolio/i...ionid=4&page=1

And here is the piece that inspired my design:

http://www.ceramicstoday.com/article...ij/zillij3.jpg


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Holy Mackerel!!!!!
Shut Up!
no wonder it seemed like you were in hiding. A little labor intensive?
Man!
now I'm sick that I didn't see it up close.
That is really beautiful. It's so hard to get bold colors that are soft/easy to look at.


----------



## chef khoo (Sep 19, 2006)

Nice...that is a very detailed design. I am curious, you worked at The Plaza, do you know Jeffery Jacobs?


----------



## blade55440 (Sep 9, 2005)

.........

wish I could do something that good.

*is jealous*


----------



## katbalou (Nov 21, 2001)

wow. beautiful work. 
kathee


----------



## henry (Jun 12, 2001)

I got to see Michelle's cake up close and wow, it was amazing!! One photograph doesn't do it justice--the colors and textures were truly amazing. The amount of intricate work and dedication that went into this cake is so remarkable! Good job!


Michelle, did you see the Marie Antoinette cake? That thing was about 4 or 5 feet tall, opulent as all get-out. The local newspaper said it was a crowd favorite but the judges didn't like it because of all the non-edible Swororski (sp?) crystals on it. I watched the cake movers carefully bring it to the photography tent, it had a high tippage factor!

It was nice to see you again!

H.


----------



## phoebe (Jul 3, 2002)

Holy Moly Momo!

That is just too amazing! It's SOOO gorgeous. My jaw is on the floor.


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Beautiful as always, silver medal though, you got robbed!
But tell me, how are your eyes?


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Thanks, everyone! Yes I am blind now, and a glutton for punishment. 

It wasn't easy finding time in my schedule for this, but I must thank Henry (Tom) again, because without his help, it would've been a lot more difficult!! It would've been impossible to carry this on the plane, but Henry let me ship a lot of this cake to his house in Tulsa, and I am still so grateful for that.

Henry, the Marie Antoinette cake was incredible, but there were so many other fantastic cakes there, I can see why it didn't win. There are ways to achieve the look of crystal in an edible medium, so there was no need to use Swarovski. 

Chef Khoo, I don't know Jeffrey Jacobs. I was at the Plaza in 1986/87.


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

My sentiments exactly!!!!!!!!!!! momoreg that cake was Gold not Silver! OUTSTANDING WORK!!!!:bounce:


----------



## axeldbljumps (Oct 10, 2006)

WOW!! mine have a long, long way to go!


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

Fantastic Work!!!!!
:smiles:


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

I could do that! 

Heh, yeah right!

Fantastic job, I'm absolutely speechless!  Congrats on a silver! Anywhere else and it woulda been a gold.


----------



## eeyore (Nov 26, 2000)

I was there and your cake truly was amazing. I was definately impressed with the winner though. I'm still trying to figure out how you could do the spiral staircase with cake. 

I thought the marie antoinette cake was gorgeous yet rediculous. It was so intricate I would like to know how much time he spent on it. And then to put tons of little pieces of glass all over it. (not to mention the edible image). I just couldn't get over it. My boss had dinner with Kerry Vincent Mon. or Tues. nite after the competition and everyone was talking about it. My boss told her how upset I was. Kerry said, "they can put anything they want on their cakes" They just aren't going to place. I wasn't upset, I just thought it was kind of rediculous. So 2 weeks ago, my boss went to a pastry seminar in Fla. and the guy was there. She said he really wasn't a pastry chef, but he was an artist. But I still think he had to know enough about the business to do the cake he did. Who knows.

Momo, did you attend any of the demos by Keagan, Chef Paul, or Raymond?

Oh the Eiffel tower cake was cool. But it was leaning a little, and it was mostly tower and little cake. But now it turns out we're doing the eiffel tower this weekend. Good thing I took a picture. (Im not sure, though, if we're using pastillage or chocolate.)

Again: great work and congratulations.

eeyore


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

I keep hearing about this cake....I'd sure like to see a picture of it, and learn the name of the person that did it!


----------



## jessiquina (Nov 4, 2005)

thats fabulous, nice job!


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Eeyore,
Yes, I attended Keegan's demo and Lin Cook's. Both were so inspirational.

There were so many exceptional cakes this year, that it was impossible for me to guess which cakes would come in on top. It's funny about the Marie Antoinette cake; I'm glad that they didn't overlook the non-edible components, and I really do wish that there were a tasting with each cake. It would weed out the artists from the pastry chefs. In time, maybe that will be part of the scoring system.


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

When I saw the cakes in this show, and learned that many of the participants would spend MONTHS working on their cakes, I wondered to myself why they should even look like cakes. I mean, if someone tried to actually decorate a real cake with a design that takes months, then, to me, it's not realistic. I had always assumed the cakes in the show were real. It was only this year I learned most of them were cake dummies. I feel that if you're going to do a design that wouldn't be possible on a real cake, then you shouldn't make it look like a cake, since it will never BE a cake....you know what I mean?

As a pastry chef, I would say that definitely part of the challenge of doing intricate cakes is the timing, because since cakes are food, you only have a work window that is so big and you can only do so much. I have spent many an all nighter working on an intricate cake, because since they need to be top quality inside AND out and freshness counts, that's the only choice I had. 

I mean geez, if I had MONTHS to work on a cake, they'd all be spectacularly perfect like that.

Then on top of that, there's all the explaining you have to do to prospective brides. I can see a bride going to the show and loving a cake that just happened to be fake......she takes a picture, then comes to your shop and shows you the picture and says, "I want that", then you have to explain that there's no way you can do that because it would take too long, and that cake at the show wasn't real and..........argh....what a nightmare. Explaining stuff to brides is hard enough as it is.......let alone having to deal with stuff like that.

My opinion? All the cakes should be real. If it's a matter of showing off art, then maybe it should be the clay art show. You can do everything a sugar artist does in fondant and pastillage with polymer clay. I thought the point of sugar art is that it's EDIBLE. What's the point of putting edible sugar pieces on plastic or styrofoam dummies? I really don't get it.:crazy:


----------



## chef beth (Dec 26, 2006)

Awesome work! Beautiful! Just beautiful!

chefpeon I have to agree. Cake competition should be cake... not styrofoam! Someday maybe.
Brides? sheesh! I have had one come to me with a photo of a cake like the competition "cakes". Lucky for me she was reasonable & was just in awe of the work that was involved. I agree, most of them are fun? to work with.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

There are many show and contests where you have to use cake and have it edible. Remember that was at the fair grounds, don't know if I'd want to eat something out that long. We just entered one where they will let me use any type of cake to do the show piece but require 3 sheets of your specialty cake to serve to guests.
Let's not get wrapped up in all the FN challenges. They're so ....and really don't represent the real world. 
I can't remember exactly where this came from, I will have to check in the office, but there is a comp. in Florida in the summer where you go for 3 days, I think, and actually make a wedding cake that will be used in one of 10 events where the Brides won this contest. I'm definately in that one. I think that is a real competition. You fly in at your own expense to have a consultation with all the brides. They choose the vendor and from there on any monies spent will be fronted to you. One bride is having her reception on a 110 ft yacht. Don't you know I'll be woooing her 
pan
hey, don't you just love it when that cute little bride come waltzing for her consultation with the new MS under her arm. Actually I think prison did wonders for Martha, her style has gotten a little more realistic.


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

Uh, actually, no, I don't love it! 
I want to do MY OWN designs.....!
I much prefer when brides let me design their cakes for them, instead of doing a copy of someone else's!!


----------



## girlychef1828 (Jan 11, 2007)

wow that looks incrediable!!!!!

and may i ssay very good also.


----------



## chefrogeruk (Mar 16, 2007)

Absolutely awesome, momoreg! Well done!

How long did it take you to complete?

That should have been Gold for sure...can you show us what got Gold?

Anyway, I'm impressed!

Br.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Here's the winning cake:

http://www.oksugarartshow.com/2006%2...Payne-OK-2.JPG

Thanks for the kind words. :smiles:


----------



## short st. cakes (Jan 29, 2007)

that is SOOOOO beautiful. inspiring, amazing. wow. it reminds me of the stuff at the National Gingerbread House competition, which is held here in Asheville, which is also, so so amazing. you're a bad***.
xo
jodi


----------



## chefmonica (Mar 21, 2007)

Your cake is absoutly breathtaking. I am just sitting here:suprise: in awwww


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Thanks...:blush:


----------



## eeyore (Nov 26, 2000)

I can see that the Oklahoma Sugar Art Show is to showcase cake *decorating*. So flavor is not part of it. Im fine with that. (They do however require that all sculpted cakes actually BE cake. But since no one is going to eat it, people use the sturdiest, sometimes nastiest, cakes they can. lol )

The problem I have is that when I looked at alot of the cakes I didnt think they could really be done with real cake. And I wonder if they would actually look just as good.

It is really an art show, I guess, more than a wedding cake competition. Can it really be called a wedding cake comp. if the cakes could never really be done at a real wedding?

Hmmmm. something to think about.

Eeyore


----------

